# replacement logbook



## BCPK (13 Aug 2007)

I'm trading car in tomorrow and picking up the new motor. Am having trouble locating the logbook, anyone know how i go about getting a replacement one? Is it possible? Does it take long? 
thanks,
Bernard


----------



## EASTCORK (13 Aug 2007)

*all the info you need below! Suggest you search again!!!*

*Vehicle Registration Unit*

Line 1:
Department of Environment, Heritage & Local Government 

Line 2:
Shannon 

County:
Clare 

Country:
IRELAND 

*Tel:*
+353 (0)61 365000 

*Locall:*
1890 411 412 

*Fax:*
+353 (0)61 363480 

*Homepage:*
http://www.environ.ie


----------

